# looking for a **** hound



## reva20 (Jul 24, 2008)

anyone with any information or hounds please let me know i am looking for something for this fall but any info or pups would be helpful


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected].

I don't have any hounds that I'm interested in parting with, but I have a friend that has two pups he wants to give away. This is the second breeding, and I have a 15mo old from the last litter that made 3 lion trees last year. It's a good cross - others were happy with the hounds they purchased also and that is why he repeated the cross. These are plott-hounds. The male I have is long-legged, meduim-cold nose, knuckled-up and speedy, and runs a track nicely for a young hound (showing lots of promise). Dark brindle if you care about color. Very, very, gamey. He saddles the track more than I would like, but will lift his head and drift a track wide and fast once it is heated up and he locates very well for a young hound. I'm very happy with him, and anticipate he is going to replace my aging start dog in a year.

He is giving the hounds away simply because the guy that had him 'hold' them for delivery to Plott Days in a couple weeks called and said he can't buy them now, and he doesn't want to haul them to iowa if he doesn't have a buyer tee-d up. Getting one of these hounds for free is a very nice opportunity.

Shoot me an e-mail and I'll give you his name/phone-number. Go see him, he'll show you the hounds under a tree. Extremely respectable and honest guy - I've purchased 4 hounds from him over the years and have always been treated more than fair. Very much a stand-up guy. Shoot me an e-mail and I'll give you his name and phone number. Tell him you want to come and see the sire/dam hunt - he'll take you, and you'll have a great time.

Good Hunting


----------



## Redbone and Redtick Crazy (Aug 16, 2008)

I get offers for Hounds all the time on UKC dogs!! go to http://forums.ukcdogs.com


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I got a buddy who has two right now for free also. One is started, the other is good for a yard dog. See the classifieds under free coonhounds.


----------

